# Question Of The Week, with Poll... (2014 Week 16)



## ripjack13 (Apr 13, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a new weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer and vote in the polls...._

*Do you have a First Aide kit in your shop? And Why or why not?*




**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 13, 2014)

Yup, just the basics though. Band aids, antiseptic wipes, tweezers, etc. If I cut a finger off I would not even have my wits about me to think of a first aid kit.


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 13, 2014)

Mine is fairly complete, got it from a paramedic friend way back when and keep the stuff in it up to date.

Another thing to keep in mind- Many items in a first aid kit do have expiration dates, always good to review it regularly and update anything that expires. I also keep a bottle of Benadryl in the shop in case I run into something I'm allergic to unexpectedly like Rosewoods, Walnut stump cuts, etc.

I also make sure my wife knows when I plan to be home or plan to check in just in case something would happen so hopefully someone would find me if something major happened.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 13, 2014)

I don't have one in my shop, but since it is located in the basement, I can get to the first aid supplies in the house quickly. After thinking about this question, I noticed that I have a fire extinguisher hanger, but no fire extinguisher. That needs to be corrected soon!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sprung (Apr 13, 2014)

In my previous shop I didn't have one. I had some bandaids down there, and that's it. Was in the basement, and it wouldn't have taken me but a few seconds to run and get the one from upstairs.

Now that my shop is going to be set up in our attached garage, I'm planning to get one for out there. In our move I brought the fire extinguisher I had in my last shop with me, so I'll have that here too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 13, 2014)

Great posts fellas. Make sure your extinguisher is up to date too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 13, 2014)

I have an extinguisher, but I haven't checked the date on it in a while.


----------



## SENC (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes... just the basic bandaids, gauze, tape, pain reliever, and benadryl. Mainly to keep me from bleeding on my lighter colored woods and mistaking it later for FBE.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 15, 2014)

Not in the shop but just a few feet away.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 15, 2014)

No but my shop is a cheap workmate bench right now. I unfold and work when I can. I have cut the doo doo out of myself recently with my ryoba. I ran upstairs, washed and a band aid... then back to work. thought it might be wise to use a clamp instead of my fingers to hold a 1 1/2" wide piece of ebony I was cutting into 2- 3/4" pieces. Not much to hold. When I get a shop again I will keep in mind a first aid kit and an extinguisher.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 15, 2014)

Us old guys have a large lighted magnifying glass for minor surgery getting timber out. I have a first aid kit but won't open it- Force of habit- we had 2 on each job- one for use and one for the inspector- an open first aid kit is assumed to be incomplete so they can induce revenue reducing procedures( commonly known as fines on one side and government theft from the other side)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 15, 2014)

If you have an ABC powder Fire Ext. when you check it, turn it upside down and tap the can on a post or wall or something. The powder gets packed from gravity when it just sets for a year. It's much more effective when the powder is lose. Smoke detector is a good idea also. I've seen fires where sparks produced on the table saw started in the cabinet. Saw was burned up and a lot of smoke damage. I recommend them and I have them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 15, 2014)

I haven't seen the fire, but I sure saw sparks cutting the ebony strips.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 16, 2014)

i probably should but my shop is right next to my house as in its in the back yard. and well i have superglue so that'll fix any wounds. oh and for fire i always have my sweet tea with me. sure would be a shame to have to dump that tea though. oh and i have paper towels and tape if its getting messy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 16, 2014)

I have a flight medic, 3 nurses, and a nurse practitioner that live within throwing distance from my house... should certain fecal matter hit the air movement device.

But... I keep bandaids, peroxide, and antibiotic ointment in the bathroom just inside the door from my garage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 16, 2014)

My first aid kit is in the house when she is not at work. But I do have a basic kit in my shop. I used to keep a suture kit with Lidocaine and had to sew myself up once. It's one of my kids' first memories watching their dad stick a needle in his hand several times around a bloody cut then about 15 minutes later sewing myself up. My then wife would not do it. 

Funny story about a year or so later I sewed up one of my employees' thumb (I think about the liability of that now and would never do it again except to myself) and he got thrown in jail that weekend for a serious parole violation. This was over 20 years ago when this was a really backwoods county (still is to a large degree) and I was hooked in tight to the good 'ol boy network. So after a couple of weeks I went to the jail to visit him and the Troglodyte had not got them removed yet so I went downstairs and borrowed a swiss knife from one of the guards and removed his stitches.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 18, 2014)

I do have a first aid kit in the shop. However, I think that the kit that I have is too small. It only measures about 3"X3" and has a couple of band aids and some alcohol wipes in it. The band aids are pretty low quality and the kit is really old. I'm glad that you brought this subject up because you have reminded me that I should really upgrade my kit. I don't need hospital quality stuff with splints and slings, I just need to equip a kit with some higher quality bandaid and sterilizing pads etc. I think my kit, right now, would be hard pressed to dress a paper cut, let alone something more serious. Thanks for bringing up the topic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 18, 2014)

I have the basics but need to look into better equipment. Like another post said super glue is always handy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 18, 2014)

We have one in the house. Like Austin, all of my cutting is done outdoors in the back yard ten feet from the house . Definitely a good idea to have one somewhere close .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drycreek (Apr 22, 2014)

Late with a reply but yep large first aid kit kept up to date and two up to date extinguishers. I've been known to sew up a cut or two and keep right on working.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

